

Microsoft Improves Windows Phone Voice Recognition: 2X Faster, 15% More Accurate - dhruvkaran
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/17/microsoft-improves-windows-phone-voice-recognition-2x-faster-15-more-accurate/

======
neoyagami
So now they y can digitalize all the converzations

